# Pictures of Rainforest green!!



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

Hmmm. Wonder what it would look like on an LTZ RS... might go with Blue Ray or White, maybe Champagne Silver. 2014 Chevrolet Cruze 2LT, $22,725 - Cars.com


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

Heres a 2014 LTZ RS in Blue Ray! 2014 Chevrolet Cruze LTZ, $24,520 - Cars.com


----------



## nodule (Apr 26, 2013)

Wow...Every dealer I have spoken to all told me the 2014 gas models WILL NOT be on the lots until late August! Has GM moved up production and
are now on some dealer lots?

Also, the 2014 2LT is now available in gray leather?? I thought only black leather?


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

The dealers told me the same thing. Lol... I have yet to decide what color... Most likely Blue Ray...


----------



## nodule (Apr 26, 2013)

TopazLTZ, I was VERY disappointed in the Blue Ray Metallic....extremely dark and unless you are practically right on top of it, it really looks black!
I saw a 2013 yesterday at a South Jersey dealer.
On the other hand, the Rain Forrest Green looks even better than I imagined.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

TopazLTZ said:


> The dealers told me the same thing. Lol... I have yet to decide what color... Most likely Blue Ray...


Id go with Blue Ray.

Enough said.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Pic of RainForest Green on a Cruze LS.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

nodule said:


> TopazLTZ, I was VERY disappointed in the Blue Ray Metallic....extremely dark and unless you are practically right on top of it, it really looks black!
> I saw a 2013 yesterday at a South Jersey dealer.
> On the other hand, the Rain Forrest Green looks even better than I imagined.


I disagree here's why.


----------



## nodule (Apr 26, 2013)

Boy, the Cruzes look so ugly with those cheap hupcaps!


----------



## nodule (Apr 26, 2013)

As I said, up close you can see the blue, but ONLY up close, otherwise black. I was really hoping for a blue like on the new Honda Accord.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

nodule said:


> As I said, up close you can see the blue, but ONLY up close, otherwise black. I was really hoping for a blue like on the new Honda Accord.


Blue Ray Metallic looks nothing like my Black Granite Metallic 2013 Cruze LTZ RS.

look at my pics in my garage.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Here's another pic of a 2014 Cruze LS in RainForest Green.


----------



## nodule (Apr 26, 2013)

Well, when I was at the South Jersey dealer on Saturday, from a bit of a distance, we saw two 2014 Impala's parked right next to each other, one was black and the
other was Blue Ray, and BOTH of us could not tell them apart until we were practically on top of them.


----------



## nodule (Apr 26, 2013)

Well, when I was at the South Jersey dealer on Saturday, from a bit of a distance, we saw two 2014 Impala's parked right next to each other, one was black and the
other was Blue Ray, and BOTH of us could not tell them apart until we were practically on top of them.

So what part of the country are the dealers with the 2014's on their lots already??


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

nodule said:


> Well, when I was at the South Jersey dealer on Saturday, from a bit of a distance, we saw two 2014 Impala's parked right next to each other, one was black and the
> other was Blue Ray, and BOTH of us could not tell them apart until we were practically on top of them.
> 
> So what part of the country are the dealers with the 2014's on their lots already??


I'm in Illinois about 3 hours from Chicago.


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

I will be making a trip up there probably on Tuesday!! I am pretty familiar with the Bloomington area so I know where Moline is!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

TopazLTZ said:


> I will be making a trip up there probably on Tuesday!! I am pretty familiar with the Bloomington area so I know where Moline is!


The Dealer is in East Moline IL.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Both the Rainforest Green and the Blue Ray look pretty nice from the pictures.

I'm not the biggest fan of green colored cars, so I personally couldn't see myself purchasing it but I'm sure it would look bad ass on a LTZ RS! 

The Blue Ray color looks really sharp on that LTZ RS but with a color like this, it would be hard to truly distinguish it from the BGM and it would also be a challenge to keep clean as dark colored cars always are.


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

I have been to Moline several times and sometimes I go through Davenport and go through Moline when I go to Chicago or Bloomington.


----------



## nodule (Apr 26, 2013)

Yup, thats why I have decided on Atlantis Blue. I know some say in certain light, its produces a purplish hue, but i looked closely at it on Saturday on a brilliantly sunny day
and I can see a VERY slight purplish hue at certain angles, but its really minimal and I doubt anyone will be saying why did i buy a purple car!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

nodule said:


> Yup, thats why I have decided on Atlantis Blue. I know some say in certain light, its produces a purplish hue, but i looked closely at it on Saturday on a brilliantly sunny day
> and I can see a VERY slight purplish hue at certain angles, but its really minimal and I doubt anyone will be saying why did i buy a purple car!


The Cruze that is parked next to the Blue ray Metallic Cruze in the first pic that I posted is a Cruze in Atlantis Blue. 

If you want to compare the colors.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

Chevy has there 2014 site up with its build your own Cruze in this cool looking Metallic green. The LTZ/RS will cost around $27.000 nicely loaded.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

RainForest green on a 2014 Cruze LS.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Another pic of Rainforest green on a 2014 Cruze LS.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Sunline what do you think of the Blue Ray Metallic?


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

I wish our cruze came in the Blue Aussies get: 

Perfect Blue









And the cruze should definitely be offered in Holden's Poison Ivy color:









Globals also get a nice "Deep Espresso Brown" with an amazing matching interior(cleaner Center stack and Buick style seats):

















Sorry to derail thread - seems like the only color the US gets that others don't is the Red tincoat metallic, black granite and the nice rainforest green.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I like the green one not to sure on that blue though.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

That brown one is a cool color.


----------



## Rochas (May 27, 2013)

I was going to get Poison Ivy but it isn't available in the new model Cruze. I thought about getting Perfect Blue but to me it made the car look more plastic (same with the new Orange colour). I also considered Regal Peacock but that wasn't available for a few months when I ordered. I thought about Panther Black but didn't like it when I saw it up close. I opted instead for Karma which is a green/blue. Green in direct sunlight but dark and blue-ish in low light. I'll have to get some photos once the sun decided to come out! 
Holden Cruze 2013 Build Your Car Online

Perfect Blue and Karma also come with blue interior inserts.









Have a read about how good our local Cruze is
GMI Drives: Bruisier Cruze - SRi 1.6 Turbo Hatch


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

I see the Holden is also available in Red Hot, maybe we will get the Espresso color for the 2015... I can only hope! lol


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I love the Rainforest Green.


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

My original plans were to get an LTZ RS in rainforest green but now that I see it, I am really reconsidering and getting it in Blue Ray, the green is not worth the $325 or whatever it is. Lol


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

View attachment 15352


Ha,my old 48 Dodge was Rain Forest Green, really liked that color. Found this one on the web actually not very far from where I use to live. Looks exactly like the one I had, whitewalls and all. Could even be my old one that I paid 100 bucks for back in 1955. If I want it back, will now cost me $18,000.00. Thinking about it.

Would know for sure it was mine, installed a rear speaker behind the rear center fold down arm rest with a fader control under the dash. Only one like it. Also had a standard three speed manual transmission with what we call now a torque converter. But called it fluid drive back then.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

TopazLTZ said:


> My original plans were to get an LTZ RS in rainforest green but now that I see it, I am really reconsidering and getting it in Blue Ray, the green is not worth the $325 or whatever it is. Lol


I like the color too.

But I don't think it worth the extra $325.00.

I don't see why RainForest Green is an extra cost color.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Rochas said:


> I was going to get Poison Ivy but it isn't available in the new model Cruze. I thought about getting Perfect Blue but to me it made the car look more plastic (same with the new Orange colour). I also considered Regal Peacock but that wasn't available for a few months when I ordered. I thought about Panther Black but didn't like it when I saw it up close. I opted instead for Karma which is a green/blue. Green in direct sunlight but dark and blue-ish in low light. I'll have to get some photos once the sun decided to come out!
> Holden Cruze 2013 Build Your Car Online
> 
> Perfect Blue and Karma also come with blue interior inserts.
> ...




Just wanted to say I love the color of your vehicle. Great choice!! Enjoy.

Jessica L.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

I like the green.


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

LTZ RS in rainforest green, this confirms my decision on Blue Ray! 2014 Chevrolet Cruze LTZ, $27,640 - Cars.com


----------



## nodule (Apr 26, 2013)

Topaz, 
Thanks for those great quality pics of the Rainforest Green! Now that I got a good look, if I was deciding between those 2 colors, I would definitely go with the Blue Ray
also. When will you be ordering your 2014??
I am ordering mine 1LT on June 28th....still debating between Atlantis Blue or Blue Ray.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

TopazLTZ said:


> LTZ RS in rainforest green, this confirms my decision on Blue Ray! 2014 Chevrolet Cruze LTZ, $27,640 - Cars.com


I have to say, if that were properly detailed/shined up (and not just half ass washed through the dealer wash station), and it had the Cocoa/Light Neutral interior, I would be in love.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> I have to say, if that were properly detailed/shined up (and not just half ass washed through the dealer wash station), and it had the Cocoa/Light Neutral interior, I would be in love.


I like the color but wouldn't pay $325 for it though. I personally like the Blue Ray Metallic a lot more.


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

I will be ordering my Cruze in December hopefully, however it may be sooner as my parents haven't decided on when to let me. I will be ordering a LTZ RS, in Blue Ray with the Black/ Brick interior and with a sunroof, navigation, enhanced safety package and the pioneer sound system. I was going to get the Rainforest green but I just don't like it as much as I thought I would. So it is blue ray for me!


----------



## nodule (Apr 26, 2013)

Wow, how do you do that at 17, with 3 kids?? At 17, I was just a few years out of Spiderman underwear.

No Tech and Conv Package?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I love it. It reminds me a lot of this, which is an absolutely beautiful color if you can keep it clean.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

nodule said:


> Wow, how do you do that at 17, with 3 kids?? At 17, I was just a few years out of Spiderman underwear.
> 
> No Tech and Conv Package?


Tech and Conv packages are standard equipment on the 2014 Cruze LTZ RS.


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

nodule said:


> Wow, how do you do that at 17, with 3 kids?? At 17, I was just a few years out of Spiderman underwear.
> 
> No Tech and Conv Package?


Fortunately, my parents are helping me, yeah I am really young to have three kids, heck I am too young to have one. Lol the twins are due in January, so we have a while yet, I have been working 30-40 hours a week so payments and insurance should be no problem.


----------



## alyupe11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Nice array of colors....but for my commuter its Silver Ice...stays clean and cool....


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> I have to say, if that were properly detailed/shined up (and not just half ass washed through the dealer wash station), and it had the Cocoa/Light Neutral interior, I would be in love.


True story. I still think the blue ray is the better choice and plus it doesn't cost extra. I'm still not the biggest fan of that cocoa a.k.a 1970's dodo brown interior though, lol!


----------



## crmcknight (Feb 25, 2012)

What do you guys think of the new Rainforest Green? Personally - I never cared for it ever since I saw the first one coming down the line but we seem to be making a lot in that color. I do however like the Blue Ray.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

crmcknight said:


> What do you guys think of the new Rainforest Green? Personally - I never cared for it ever since I saw the first one coming down the line but we seem to be making a lot in that color. I do however like the Blue Ray.


Meh, don't like the green on the Cruze. I usually like dark colors, but i can't help to think about pickles when i see the Rainforest Green. Everyone has their own tastes i guess, BLUE RAY is beautiful however


----------



## nodule (Apr 26, 2013)

Blue Ray is disappointing in person, though. Unless you are right on top of it, it looks black! Its MUCH darker that what appears on Chevy's site.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

nodule said:


> Blue Ray is disappointing in person, though. Unless you are right on top of it, it looks black! Its MUCH darker that what appears on Chevy's site.


That's your opinion.

I disagree.


----------



## nodule (Apr 26, 2013)

Haha..I know you love that color, 2013Cruze! Its cool.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

The awesome part is how deceiving is. It's black!

NVM LOL BLUE


----------



## nodule (Apr 26, 2013)

Yeah man, Chevy needs to adjust Blue Ray on their site and not make it look so much lighter than it actually is.


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

The blue ray is a very nice color, yes it looks black from very far, but put it next to a black granite, and its a pretty huge difference. I'm definitely sold on blue ray. Rainforest is not worth $325, now all we need is the White Diamond Tricoat, which would look bad ass on models with the RS package!


----------



## crmcknight (Feb 25, 2012)

TopazLTZ said:


> The blue ray is a very nice color, yes it looks black from very far, but put it next to a black granite, and its a pretty huge difference. I'm definitely sold on blue ray. Rainforest is not worth $325, now all we need is the White Diamond Tricoat, which would look bad ass on models with the RS package!


Several coworkers, myself included have wanted to see white diamond on this car since we started to build it! 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

TopazLTZ said:


> now all we need is the White Diamond Tricoat, which would look bad ass on models with the RS package!


Yupp! I've said that for the longest time. Actually I think I was the 1st CT member to say that color needed to be on the Cruze but I could be mistaken, lol!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Yupp! I've said that for the longest time. Actually I think I was the 1st CT member to say that color needed to be on the Cruze but I could be mistaken, lol!


I know I've mentioned white diamond tricoat coat on the Cruze before.

Either way maybe for the 2015 Cruze finally the Cruze will get white diamond tricoat.


----------



## nodule (Apr 26, 2013)

White is more girls!


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

White and Black are more "mature" and make the car look more expensive than it is. My 98 Lexus is Diamond White and is a really nice color when it is clean. Now the 2008 Camry I had in the Sky Blue, looked childish and not very good. I really like the Cruzes' Ice Blue and I would definitely get that if it were still available, but it only looks good on the LTZ RS. Whenever I see it on an LS, it just screams cheap.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Nodule have you decided on a color yet?


----------



## nodule (Apr 26, 2013)

2013, 90% sure im going with the Atlantis Blue, unless someone can still sway me to Blue Ray. I will be ordering next Saturday morning.


----------



## nodule (Apr 26, 2013)

Topaz,
The LS screams cheap because of those horrible hubcaps! Ruins the whole look of the car. You're right, that Ice Blue really does look nice on the LTZ RS, I saw one a few months back 
in a parking lot and I couldn't stop starring at it.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

nodule said:


> 2013, 90% sure im going with the Atlantis Blue, unless someone can still sway me to Blue Ray. I will be ordering next Saturday morning.


I've tried my best too talk you into getting Blue Ray.

So far not getting anywhere.


----------



## nodule (Apr 26, 2013)

Haha...keep trying. Dont you think the Blue Ray would be much harder to keep looking clean and would be hotter in the summer? No?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

nodule said:


> Haha...keep trying. Dont you think the Blue Ray would be much harder to keep looking clean and would be hotter in the summer? No?


I have a 2013 Cruze LTZ RS in black granite metallic.

Yes it can be a challenge to keep clean at times but when BMG is clean it's one sharp looking Cruze.

I think the Blue Ray metallic looks even better than BMG.

And Atlantis Blue not that much lighter of a color at best it's a couple shades lighter.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*Rainforest Green Metallic*

Here's a link to 20 snapshots of a Rainforest Green Cruze LS:
_Sorry guys and gals. Car was sold and the photos removed._​


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks like i will see this in my salad one day.


----------



## nodule (Apr 26, 2013)

Will the black and blue ray be more likely to get swirl marks over time from washing, as opposed to the lighter colors?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> I know I've mentioned white diamond tricoat coat on the Cruze before.


Yeah, after I did. lol/jk


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

nodule said:


> Will the black and blue ray be more likely to get swirl marks over time from washing, as opposed to the lighter colors?


Don't go through automatic or brush car washes you will be fine.

Hand washing best for all colors or touchless car washes.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

I've long thought _White Diamond Metallic_ would look sharp on the Cruze and be a welcome bespoke color option. Price it in line with the other premium colors and you'd see a significant uptake.

I know it would be my first choice for my next Cruze ....


----------



## nodule (Apr 26, 2013)

In the right light, Blue Ray is stunning. Unfortunately, its usually not in the right light. Those alloys on this diesel are too
busy, odd looking for my taste.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

nodule said:


> View attachment 15413
> In the right light, Blue Ray is stunning. Unfortunately, its usually not in the right light. Those alloys on this diesel are too
> busy, odd looking for my taste.


Just get the Blue Ray forget about that purple looking blue.


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

Im with you 2013Cruze... nodule, get blue ray, I liked the atlantis blue for a split second until I realized it was a purple. Lol what we do need is an Espresso color, an aqua color (like the 2010 Camaro) and a white diamond.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

nodule said:


> 2013, 90% sure im going with the Atlantis Blue, unless someone can still sway me to Blue Ray. I will be ordering next Saturday morning.


Nodule. Atlantis Blue looks more purple then Blue Ray looks black.


----------



## nodule (Apr 26, 2013)

I see the purplish hue ONLY in all the photos, but in person really can not detect any purple at all. I see a Cruze Eco Altantis blue every day at my work in all lighting conditions and I can not see that purple, only in the photos.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

nodule said:


> I see the purplish hue ONLY in all the photos, but in person really can not detect any purple at all. I see a Cruze Eco Altantis blue every day at my work in all lighting conditions and I can not see that purple, only in the photos.


I own the old color Atlantis blue replaced, blue granite metallic. In person and all photos Atlantis blue looks a bit purple to me. Maybe since I am used to my more blue/grey color the purple pops more to me. Park an Atlantis blue cruze next to any other blue car, you can't miss how purple it really is.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*Got 'dem Cruze blues, Blues .....*

.
Every _Atlantis Blue_ Cruze I've seen, regardless of lighting conditions, looks purplish to me as well. Also ..... _Atlantis Blue_ on the Cruze appears totally devoid of any luster or sheen ..... absolutely lifeless. Seriously, did they forget the clearcoat?

So Chevrolet's search for a decent, widely-appreciated blue for the Cruze continues unabated, with the origianl _Ice Blue_ and _Topaz Blue_ being the most appealing to date.








click image to enlarge

_*Muddy Waters, 20th Century Blues Legend
*_
McKinley Morganfield (April 4, 1913 – April 30, 1983) was an American blues musician, generally considered “the Father of Chicago blues”. Muddy headed to England in 1958 and shocked audiences with his loud, amplified electric guitar and thunderous beat. He was a major inspiration for the British blues explosion in the 1960s. Muddy was ranked #17 in Rolling Stone magazine’s list of the 100 Greatest Artists of All Time.


----------



## nodule (Apr 26, 2013)

Well, maybe its my eyes, but I really dont even see a hint of purple! You got a point though, Ulysses, the Atlantis does look rather dude and missing clearcoat or something, compared to the Blue Ray, I will give you that.

What are your thought on the Champagne Silver Metallic? More for older folks?


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

Nodule... look at the front bumper around the foglights... looks purple to me and I am sure, a lot of other people. Lol... Clearly a lot of purple in it. ha


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

The blue ray looks blue, not black! Absolutely stunning color...


----------



## nodule (Apr 26, 2013)

Yup, I see what you are saying Topaz, definitely purple in those pictures!






This blue honda is using on their new 2013 Accord is my ideal blue. Not quite as in your face as the Blue Topaz, just perfect.


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

Go with Blue Ray! End.Of.Story! lol


----------



## nodule (Apr 26, 2013)

OK!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Nodule. Just get the Blue Ray and be done with it.


----------



## nodule (Apr 26, 2013)

I am...it will be Blue Ray. Ulysses's comment about the Atlantis being dull and lifeless persuaded me to turn to Blue Ray.

So it will be 2014 1LT Blue Ray, Med Titanium interior
Tech Package
Conv Package 
Dealer installed fog light kit


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

Nodule... If possible, get an LTZ... the 18s make it look like a more expensive car, plus you get rid of the drums, and the seats with the leather have more thigh support. The leather is very decent quality for the price. I'm coming from a Lexus and was generally impressed by it, besides the slightly rubbery feel. 2013Cruze should join in and also tell you to shot for an LTZ lol


----------



## nodule (Apr 26, 2013)

Topaz, The LTZ is a bit over my budget. I acutally would love to go with the 2LT with the nice looking alloys, but I ABSOLUTELY do not like leather seats, especially black.
So I must settle for the 1LT. Plus, over a 10 year period, cost of ownership will be less with the 1LT, with its 16" instead of 18". Lets say over that period, you do 3 tire
changes. That's a pretty substantial savings with 16"s instead of 18"s!
That a cost most dont think of...a set of 18" tires are pricey!

I think the 1LT Bue Ray with fog lights and spoiler will look pretty sharp.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

nodule said:


> Topaz, The LTZ is a bit over my budget. I acutally would love to go with the 2LT with the nice looking alloys, but I ABSOLUTELY do not like leather seats, especially black.
> So I must settle for the 1LT. Plus, over a 10 year period, cost of ownership will be less with the 1LT, with its 16" instead of 18". Lets say over that period, you do 3 tire
> changes. That's a pretty substantial savings with 16"s instead of 18"s!
> That a cost most dont think of...a set of 18" tires are pricey!
> ...


Rides better and MPG might be slightly better too. 

Are you going for the RS package?


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

Get the accessory rims from GM, it is like the same as the 2LT's but chrome, my dad has a 2012 Tacoma with 18's and 57k miles on its third set of tires, he said the bill usually runs $850-900 for Bridgestones and the alignment and balancing, so I would expect the Cruze to be about the same maybe a little cheaper, Now the 20's on his Tundra are pretty ridiculous... You could get a stripped down LTZ for around $25k but you get the absolutely horrendous 6 speaker stereo. Use Truecar.com and you will get an awesome deal and the 2LT maybe even the LTZ will be in the 1LT price range.


----------



## nodule (Apr 26, 2013)

Here is Kia's version of the Altantis Blue...without the purplish hue. They call it Steel Blue. This is the loaded EX model.
Its the 2014 Forte EX.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

TopazLTZ said:


> You could get a stripped down LTZ for around $25k but you get the absolutely horrendous 6 speaker stereo. Use Truecar.com and you will get an awesome deal and the 2LT maybe even the LTZ will be in the 1LT price range.


$25k LTZ is about $6k more than I paid for my 1LT RS. I really wanted the sport tuned suspension and rear disc brakes & considered upgrading to the 2LT to get these items, however even that was not worth $3k+. I did not want the leather of the 2LT/LTZ and can get every option I did want on the 1LT. 

When you actually have to pay for your own crap its easy to see when leather, rims, disc brakes, sport tuned suspension & push button start are not worth how much extra you are getting charged for the LTZ. Especially when most of that extra cost is lost in the first year depreciation. I also have $6,000 I saved for my own custom upgrades. 

LOL on the 6speaker stereo, the pioneer upgrade is worse than the standard stereo. $500 for some amped low frequency 6X9s & a worthless center channel, otherwise its the same stereo. Much better stereo upgrade can be had with that same $500.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

nodule said:


> I am...it will be Blue Ray. Ulysses's comment about the Atlantis being dull and lifeless persuaded me to turn to Blue Ray.
> 
> So it will be 2014 1LT Blue Ray, Med Titanium interior
> Tech Package
> ...


Congrats on finally making the right choice.

By that I mean choosing Blue Ray.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

spacedout said:


> $25k LTZ is about $6k more than I paid for my 1LT RS. I really wanted the sport tuned suspension and rear disc brakes & considered upgrading to the 2LT to get these items, however even that was not worth $3k+. I did not want the leather of the 2LT/LTZ and can get every option I did want on the 1LT.
> 
> When you actually have to pay for your own crap its easy to see when leather, rims, disc brakes, sport tuned suspension & push button start are not worth how much extra you are getting charged for the LTZ. Especially when most of that extra cost is lost in the first year depreciation. I also have $6,000 I saved for my own custom upgrades.
> 
> LOL on the 6speaker stereo, the pioneer upgrade is worse than the standard stereo. $500 for some amped low frequency 6X9s & a worthless center channel, otherwise its the same stereo. Much better stereo upgrade can be had with that same $500.


I get what you are saying but I love the keyless entry system and push button start.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

nodule said:


> This blue Honda is using on their new 2013 Accord is my ideal blue. Not quite as in your face as the Blue Topaz, just perfect.


The blue Accord shown in the the image above is indeed handsome. All things considered, the venerable assembly of seasoned CruzeTalk members have advised wisely and thoughtfully: Blue Ray is the correct color for you!

*Congratulations* ... and enjoy your new beauty when you take possession of the keys. Pride of ownership and all that ....


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

The Pioneer system is a pretty decent setup, definitely going with that and not the 6 speakers... although I have been pretty pampered by my old 08 Camry's JBL system, my 98 Lexus' sound system and my girlfriends 2011 Camry's JBL system, the Pioneer system in the Cruze is pretty impressive... The passive entry is a major selling point for me since I want it to have the luxury flair without the huge price. If you get a 2LT, it would run in the high 21's, low 22's with the Truecar.com certificate.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

nodule said:


> View attachment 15434
> Here is Kia's version of the Altantis Blue...without the purplish hue. They call it Steel Blue. This is the loaded EX model.
> Its the 2014 Forte EX.


That's a nice color.


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

2014 Chevrolet Cruze LTZ, $27,700 - Cars.com Here is an LTZ RS in Rainforest, can actually see the color and SunlineFan, it has the Cocoa interior.


----------



## leeclark (Mar 25, 2012)

I have to say i like the rainforest green a lot. Had an emerald green blazer. After i get this cruze paid down some I might order a 2LT in the green.


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

leeclark... I thought the same thing, before I saw it, it was just ehhh. Nothing to get excited about lol I saw the Blue Ray on an LTZ RS that 2013Cruze posted and instantly fell in love! lol


----------



## leeclark (Mar 25, 2012)

I got a topaz blue one now. We are planing on getting another by next summer maybe and it will either be green or white. just have to see green up close i guess.


----------



## nodule (Apr 26, 2013)

Wow, that Rainforest LTZ with the tan leather looks pretty sharp! But NOT for $27,000!!


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

I'll agree with you guys, I wish the BRM was a few shades lighter, It does look black when its dark out or overcast, When its sunny this is what it looks like. Really did not have a choice with the color, it was this or grey, but If they would lighten it up a little it would be much better.


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

Holy Cow, rescueswimmer, you're in St. Louis?!? I am in Chesterfield! So only about 20 minutes from you... lol


----------



## nodule (Apr 26, 2013)

Email GM and ask them to lighten BRM up a few shades! I know what everyone is gonna be saying when I get my Cruze...."You got a black car?" "Its black!" "Why you get black?"....blah, blah, blah............I guess Silver is always the safe bet.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

TopazLTZ said:


> The Pioneer system is a pretty decent setup, definitely going with that and not the 6 speakers... although I have been pretty pampered by my old 08 Camry's JBL system, my 98 Lexus' sound system and my girlfriends 2011 Camry's JBL system, the Pioneer system in the Cruze is pretty impressive... The passive entry is a major selling point for me since I want it to have the luxury flair without the huge price. If you get a 2LT, it would run in the high 21's, low 22's with the Truecar.com certificate.


So what's the Truecar.com price for a fully loaded 2014 Cruze LTZ RS?


----------



## cornbreesha (Apr 29, 2012)

oooo the blue & green are both nice, but i still like my blue topaz :wub:


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

nodule said:


> Email GM and ask them to lighten BRM up a few shades! I know what everyone is gonna be saying when I get my Cruze...."You got a black car?" "Its black!" "Why you get black?"....blah, blah, blah............I guess Silver is always the safe bet.


Why are you going to get Blue Ray if you still don't really like the color?

There are plenty of other colors to choose from.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

cornbreesha said:


> oooo the blue & green are both nice, but i still like my blue topaz :wub:


Blue Topaz Metallic is no longer a color option for the 2014 Cruze.


----------



## Rochas (May 27, 2013)

MY14 Holden Cruze SRi (1.6t)
Colour = Karma


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Rochas said:


> MY14 Holden Cruze SRi (1.6t)
> Colour = Karma
> 
> View attachment 15470
> ...


Blue Ray Right?


----------



## nodule (Apr 26, 2013)

That's not Blue Ray...definitely a bit lighter.


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

2013Cruze, the fully loaded 2014 Cruze is $28,400 or so but with the Truecar discount, it is $27,600, which bigger discounts will be coming but the 2013 Cruze fully loaded was $27,900 and with the discount it was $25,500.


----------



## Rochas (May 27, 2013)

As it says the colour is Karma It is a green with a hint of blue. Dark and blueish in low light but green in sunlight.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Rochas said:


> As it says the colour is Karma It is a green with a hint of blue. Dark and blueish in low light but green in sunlight.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I guess you could say that's what Blue Ray is looks black to some in certain light and dark blue in sunlight.

Either way I like the color.


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks! I fall in love more and more each and every time with the blue ray! I do not like the blue ray on the Camaro though... lol


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

New Tungsten on an LTZ RS. I really like it!!! Vehicle Photo: 2014 Chevrolet Cruze LTZ


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

LS in red hot... Vehicle Photo: 2014 Chevrolet Cruze LS


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

TopazLTZ said:


> New Tungsten on an LTZ RS. I really like it!!! Vehicle Photo: 2014 Chevrolet Cruze LTZ


Color is ok but I like Cyber Grey better.


----------



## nodule (Apr 26, 2013)

Tungsten looks even more black than the blue ray!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

nodule said:


> Tungsten looks even more black than the blue ray!


At least Rainforest green looks green.


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

The green does look sharp. I wonder how a 16" high pearlescent-white stripe around the bottom with the word "Diesel" in bold green letters would look?


----------



## Ned23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Eugene_C said:


> The green does look sharp. I wonder how a 16" high pearlescent-white stripe around the bottom with the word "Diesel" in bold green letters would look?


uhm, like 1974?


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*Paint Your Wagon*



Eugene_C said:


> The green does look sharp. I wonder how a 16" high opalescent-white stripe around the bottom with the word "Diesel" in bold green letters would look?


"I was quiet, a loner. I was one of those children where, if you put me in a room and gave me some crayons and pencils, you'd not hear from me for nine straight hours. And I was always drawing racing cars and rockets and spaceships and planes, things that were very fast that would take me away."

"The cars we drive say a lot about us."


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*Obsidian Blue Pearl*



nodule said:


> This blue Honda is using on their new 2013 Accord is my ideal blue .... just perfect.


The blue Honda Accord you reference and shown in the images below is indeed handsome. For your viewing pleasure, Sir, attached find two beauty shots from Honda's Press Office. Honda calls this color _Obsidian Blue Pearl_. Quite lovely!














Wallpaper size: 1500x938


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

UlyssesSG said:


> "I was quiet, a loner. I was one of those children where, if you put me in a room and gave me some crayons and pencils, you'd not hear from me for nine straight hours. And I was always drawing racing cars and rockets and spaceships and planes, things that were very fast that would take me away."
> 
> "The cars we drive say a lot about us."


Very good. I was too high energy as a kid to sit and do anything for 9 straight hours, but I did collect pictures of cars, usually cut out from magazines, and I did paint models. One of our neighbors had a Mustang almost exactly like the one below that he would work on and I remember for one summer this was the car I was planning to get when I could drive:


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Eugene_C said:


>


Precisely how I envisioned your _'Diesel'_ stripe in my mind's eye. Racing Porsches from the 60s and 70s were usually emblazoned with just such a band, so your idea has solid roots.

Google images of Porsche's venerable 904, 908, 910 and 917 to see the historic machines with whom your stripe would keep company.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Eugene_C said:


> The green does look sharp. I wonder how a 16" high opalescent-white stripe around the bottom with the word "Diesel" in bold green letters would look?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I like to see Topaz Blue offered on the Cruze again.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Happened to stop by my local chevy dealership last Sunday just to see the 2014 Cruzes they had on the lot and they happened to have a 2014 Rainforest Green 2LT Cruze there that wasn't listed on their website and for some reason still isn't. I'm guessing it might be because it's someone's special ordered Cruze or dealer traded. Anywho... I was really impressed with this color in person and it looked **** good on the 2LT! I can only imagine how much better the Rainforest Green looks on a 2LT RS, LTZ, and LTZ RS in person!

Anyone here own a 2LT RS or LTZ RS in the Rainforest Green yet or plan on it?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Happened to stop by my local chevy dealership last Sunday just to see the 2014 Cruzes they had on the lot and they happened to have a 2014 Rainforest Green 2LT Cruze there that wasn't listed on their website and for some reason still isn't. I'm guessing it might be because it's someone's special ordered Cruze or dealer traded. Anywho... I was really impressed with this color in person and it looked **** good on the 2LT! I can only imagine how much better the Rainforest Green looks on a 2LT RS, LTZ, and LTZ RS in person!
> 
> Anyone here own a 2LT RS or LTZ RS in the Rainforest Green yet or plan on it?


I'll agree it may look good on a 2LT and LTZ but I still wouldn't pay the extra $325.00 for it.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> I'll agree it may look good on a 2LT and LTZ but I still wouldn't pay the extra $325.00 for it.


Yeah, me neither unless green was my favorite color or something, haha!


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

If one likes a color $325 is nothing added to the price of a car. Think for a second most people get 60 month loan, so that's only $5.42 a month added to the payment.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

spacedout said:


> If one likes a color $325 is nothing added to the price of a car. Think for a second most people get 60 month loan, so that's only $5.42 a month added to the payment.


You may be right there but I'm just saying paying $325.00 for the color green I just can't see why it's an extra cost color.

Even Black Granite Metallic is only $225.00.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

I never thought I would like a green car but this green is a great one. As far as I know no one has this color in the forum yet. I could be wrong but I have not seen anyone with it yet. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> You may be right there but I'm just saying paying $325.00 for the color green I just can't see why it's an extra cost color.
> 
> Even Black Granite Metallic is only $225.00.


Cause it's new I take it. Charging $200 for a different color just seems dumb to me though. Either charge a good amount for a rare/high demand color or nothing at all.

This green is classy, reminds me of the jaguar green. Should be $500 add on.  

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I love it - I'd pay the extra and take it if it was offered when I bought mine

Though I have to say...the black granite looks great...when it's actually clean for a day.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Mick said:


> This green is classy, reminds me of the jaguar green.


British Racing Green over Biscuit Connolly leather!! :10:


----------



## Roccityroller (Jul 7, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> I love it - I'd pay the extra and take it if it was offered when I bought mine
> 
> Though I have to say...the black granite looks great...when it's actually clean for a day.


Truth. I swear it gets dirty when I just look at it after washing it. 

This brilliant insight is brought to you via my Galaxy SIII


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

Rainforest green is a tantalizing color. It's very rich and gleams nicely in the sun. It reminds me of a deep, shiny "insect" sort of green.

However my mother is still driving a dark green Ford Contour, and I would want a different color car than either of my parents drive. :mellow:


----------

